# Kirin Malt



## wobbly (10/2/06)

Has anyone tried this malt and what's it like? 

I rang Kirin Malt in Welshpool (Perth) the other day to see if they sold to the public and was advised that they "do" but only in 500kg lots. Not sure if it came in one or two bulker bags

They only have an "Ale Malt" and the min order is 500kg and the price including GSt was $340 for the 500kg or $0.68 per kilo.

That's about a third the price of JW Pale Ale at the HBS.

If the malt is any good (and don't see why it wouldn't be) it would be a bargain bulk buy albeit a bit of a pain to divvy up. But where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## Goat (10/2/06)

Wobbly,

West Coast Brewers club have bought a couple of lots of half a tonne in years gone by. It certainly is cheap malt, but the jury is still out as to its benefits for home brewing. The only times I've used it (and I still have a few kilos from 2004) I got quite cloudy and poor results results - that could be me of course !

It has been discussed on this fourm before and we had some great insight as to its characteristics from Wessmith and Asher IIRC - so it would be worth doing a search.


----------



## Tony M (10/2/06)

I ran a few bags of this thru my setup last year and was pleased with the results. I used it for mainly lagers. I think they may charge an extra dolar or so to bag it for you in 20kg sacks but it is still a really good price. If you are looking to make up a 500kg order, I shall certainly put my hand up for three or four bags


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/2/06)

By very virtue of its name one would suspect that this is a malt that's made for a highish adjunct load... Rice anybody? h34r: 

I could be wrong.

Warren -


----------



## wessmith (10/2/06)

Spot-on Warren. As it happens Kirin have several malting plants around the AP area. Perth is apparently the only one that is NOT certified to supply the mother brewery in Japan. Go figure....

Wes


----------



## wee stu (10/2/06)

Barret Burstons supply malt to kirin also, don't they?


----------



## Batz (10/2/06)

I have had a few 25kg bags
Can't say I would buy it again

Batz


----------



## wessmith (11/2/06)

Wee Stu, Kirin produce malt for Barretts under an arrangement known as "Toll Malting" - a bit like producing under license. Barretts supply the barley and the exact spec that the malt is to be made to. Final specs and quality is monitored by Barretts and it is then supplied to Matilda Bay.

Wes


----------



## Batz (11/2/06)

I could not get a clear beer from Kirin malt unless I did a 3 step temperture mash

Batz


----------



## wobbly (11/2/06)

Batz

I noticed on another thread that you posted the following comment back in August 04

"I use this malt for a base in most of my brews , wonderful stuff

I recommend it to anyone"



I would be interested to know/understand what has changed your mind/position as indicated in the above replies

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## Batz (11/2/06)

wobbly said:


> Batz
> 
> I noticed on another thread that you posted the following comment back in August 04
> 
> ...




Simple Wobbly

Brews I was not happy with would have changed my mind.
I posted that after my first attempt , I can't remember but it was a good result I suppose.
And perhaps a clear beer that means a lot to me now did not mean so much back then.
I can't see into the future :huh: 

I am sure you can find a few more quotes of mine I no longer agree with if you dig back two years as well.
Lucky I am not a politician

I will continue to post my findings as I find them 

Batz h34r:


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/2/06)

Batz said:


> Lucky I am not a politician
> [post="107961"][/post]​



:lol: 

Warren -


----------



## wobbly (11/2/06)

Batz

A lot of responces on this site direct/recommend "newbies" to check previous threads which I hadn't done (yet again)

If I had done that in the first instance your comments (and others) could have influenced me towards a positive view of this malt. (I should point out that I haven't formed any view as yet as I am still open minded about it.)

My question to you was not a challenge but one of just trying to gain a better understanding about the "positives and negatives" of this malt.

I'm not in this for point scoring just trying to get good info which is what I understand one of the objectives of this site is/should be about. 

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## Batz (12/2/06)

OK 
I think you should try it
Makes a good Aussie Ale going back and checking my notes.
It's difficult to comment on a malt , it depends on what you want to brew with it,what your prepared to pay etc.
Do another search on Powells malt and you'll see what I mean.
Good luck with it I sure you will have exellent tasting brews.

Batz


----------

